# Pear Lake Kings Canyon NP



## myshkin (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a guy on the right shoreline to give scale(wish he was more obvious)


----------



## phiya (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job, I like these.  They're not overdone, but still have HDR pop.  Love the composition in number 2.


----------



## JayhawkCWE (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the second and third photos a lot.  The third especially.  Great vectors.


----------



## myshkin (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks guys, i try not to over do it but sometimes it gets close


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Sep 30, 2010)

Really like #1 for the color and mirror still water reflection.  I also like #3....but I'm can't really put my finger on why.  All good pictures.


----------

